# Considering Italy



## goingtoitaly

Hi Everyone,
I am a 70 year old Retired IT professional/Pilot male living in Orlando, Florida. My son was recently transferred to Vicenza Italy as a IT contractor. He said Dad why don't you move over by me. You are tired of Florida, the heat and the congestion. Maybe you can find a lady friend over here and travel and enjoy you golden years. I can find all the information about moving there and most of the details I need and my son will help with that too. The information on this form is very helpful but I need a little more.
While it sounds great I am looking for advice from people on the forum as far as dating at my age and the chances of meeting a woman who I can travel with all over Europe. I'm alone here I don't want to move there and end up alone in another country.
Not sure about the Italian culture and elderly dating. Don't want to take a chance on a dating site. I'd like to find a place where I can chat with local woman in my age range and be able to see if this is even something I should even consider. 
If anyone can help me with what I have described I would really appreciate it. I know that this is not a dating site but I would look forward to any and all replies. If you are from that area or know someone who can help me with that area that would be great too.. Any links or contact information will be helpful to get me started and help me make an informed decision on relocating to Italy.

Thanks to you all.
Alan


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi and welcome to the forum. One big consideration for moving to Italy is going to be whether or not you speak Italian. For dating or just for meeting people you will need to speak the local language. Heck you'll need the local language just for day to day living - doing errands, handling routine paperwork, paying bills, etc. 

It may be some time before Europe opens its doors to Americans - whether as tourists or for relocation. But maybe to start out with, you can make a couple extended visits to your son over there to get a feel for the language, culture and practical aspects of living in Italy.


----------



## NickZ

It's 2020 and not 1820. No law against it and to be honest most would barely consider you elderly. 

Your problem is going to be the same you likely have now. Putting yourself in situations to meet new people with similar interests. 

But moving to Italy to avoid the heat isn't a common choice. If the heat in Florida bothers you it'll likely bother you here .


----------



## PauloPievese

I can only speak as a tourist, not a resident, but I have found that Italy offers many more unstructured opportunities for interaction than 21st century America. I have struck up extended conversations in cafes and restaurants. After a conversation I ended up wandering for a weekend with a shopkeeper in Vieste. My advice is to aim low. Avoid glitzy sterile Americanized environments. I stayed for a week at a 2 star hotel in Finale Ligure and by the third day I was having dinner at home with the hotelier. Re the language thing learn Italian, you'll need it. However for the purposes of dating I've found that most educated Italians speak some English. And most expat discussion boards have some sort of meetup page as did this one until it didn't. (What happened to "Let's Have a Coffee"?) Avoiding Americans is my objective in life but not everyone feels that way. And finally, a 70 year old Floridian looking to escape a country where half the voters are apparently insane? Ditto.


----------

